# General Norman Schwartzkof & forgiveness



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Every now and then it takes a true military mind to come up with a classic quote.

In recent interview, General Norman Schwartzkof was asked if he thought there was room for forgiveness toward the people who have harboured and abetted the terrorist who perpetrated the 9/11 attacks on America.

His answer:
"I believe that forgiving them is God's function. Our job is simply to arrange the meeting."


----------

